# extreme detail: white R8



## extreme-detail (Nov 7, 2005)

first off sorry for not posting this sooner but had things on my mind due to a good friend passing away and was only 25

this R8 was down in ebinburgh so it was up at 4 in the morning :doublesho 
sorry for not taking lots of pics through out the detail but had to get the job done in the day

this was my first detail with zaino and i was shocked on how little is needed

the R8 was washed with citrus then foam then 2 B`s then tardis then rewashed



















then the paint was checked










in the next pic it was hard to take a pic of the swirls but trust me there was some and if you zoom in you can see then










so for the paint corection it was the makita and menz IP and the meg`s pads



















so now it was out with the zaino

first off was the Z6 then Z2pro with ZFX then Z8 and was done 3 times, i was so shocked on how little was needed:doublesho
































































thanks for looking guys

mike


----------



## Mark J (May 10, 2007)

Sorry for the loss of your friend, Mike.

That R8 looks gorgeous fella :thumb: Not seen a white one before.


----------



## Robbieben (Feb 19, 2006)

Very nice:thumb:


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Mate - I was unsure at first but boy do I like it in that colour, mind you I would say that as I have a white car!!!

Its looks great mate and you have done a fantastic job to get that result on white its not easy but Z is the business!!!


----------



## pav-g (Jan 25, 2007)

Awesome motor - drool factor. Great pics and finish


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

That is stunning, great work!


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

Shes a beaut.........even in white. Nice finish from the Zaino as well


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Fantastic!!! :thumb:


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

How gorgous is that in white. I thought my fave was black/silver, but thats at the bottom now. White looks stunning :thumb:


----------



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)

booyaa. i need one.


----------



## lofty (Jun 19, 2007)

Great job on a fantastic car
Do you think he would do a swap for a white TT:lol: 
The wing mirrors really set the car off though,dont you think


----------



## davidrogers190 (Dec 17, 2007)

I need to get one of those


----------



## visor (Sep 8, 2007)

i want 1. thats an excellent finish. Z8 3x must try that


----------



## REFLECTS (Apr 7, 2008)

Wow wow woo wah

Beautiful !


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

awesome work, and amazing car, bet the numberplate was expensive


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your mate - such a shame at a young age.

Cracking job on a stunning car though :though:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Stunning Job Mike


----------



## extreme-detail (Nov 7, 2005)

thanks guys



visor said:


> i want 1. thats an excellent finish. Z8 3x must try that


the Z6, Z2 pro and Z8 x3


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Stunning mate. :thumb: 

Plates worth a bit to I would think.


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Sorry for your loss Mike, but not sorry you posted this up!
Looks lovely, a job well done indeed.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Stunning car and great work mate, welcome to the Zaino fan club


----------



## Mr P (Aug 22, 2007)

Sorry for your loss mate.


Where are the carbon side panels ??????? Would look so much better with a bit of carbon 
cracking job you've done there


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Sorry Mike for loss of your friend.*

Great work on the R8


----------



## Mossman (Jan 10, 2008)

Very sorry to hear the loss of someone so young 

The R8, looks superb in white! Great job.


----------



## block (Jun 28, 2006)

That looks awesome but i think the side blades or whatever they are called would look much better in carbon.


----------



## robsonj (Apr 14, 2007)

looks nice but i personally dont think white works with the silver side strakes


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Quite a finish on white there, excellent! :thumb: 

Sorry to hear about your friend -very young indeed, in fact my age. A great shame.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

extreme-detail said:


> thanks guys
> 
> the Z6, Z2 pro and Z8 x3


Glad you took my advice and got a load mate :thumb: Awesome products.


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Thats very nice :thumb:


----------



## phil440 (Aug 19, 2007)

looks great still not sure about it been white though, black of silver for me


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Fantastic Job Mike 

Johnny


----------



## Daffy (Dec 15, 2005)

That looks awesome.
How much do I need one of those in my life, well a lot.


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

Nice work Mike. Quick question - what did you make of the above paint data? The total of 192 microns on a brand new Audi would suggest that the panel has been resprayed, but only if the gauge is giving relevent information. Just interested to know whether you think it was resprayed or not?


----------



## extreme-detail (Nov 7, 2005)

WX51 TXR said:


> Nice work Mike. Quick question - what did you make of the above paint data? The total of 192 microns on a brand new Audi would suggest that the panel has been resprayed, but only if the gauge is giving relevent information. Just interested to know whether you think it was resprayed or not?


thanks rich. for the R8`s paint work, it has not had any touch up what so ever. i took readings all over the car even in the door shuts as i always do and found the paint work giving reading`s from 190 to 196


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

Blimey! Audi must be getting generous in their golden age - almost as thick as hand painted supercars, and with a lot of clear on top too. That said, if that were my gauge I'd check it against reference shims just in case, as I'm sure I've read R8's are painted by machines, and thus should feature much thinner paint (similar to the rest of the cars in the range)...


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

nice work mike:thumb:


----------



## iaincondliffe (Feb 13, 2008)

I parked next to that at RBS Edinburgh around easter!

Lovely


----------



## Sandy-m2 (Aug 25, 2007)

I've seen this around town and parked next to it in the Ciniworld car park after it was detailed - Looks fantastic


----------



## extreme-detail (Nov 7, 2005)

Sandy-m2 said:


> I've seen this around town and parked next to it in the Ciniworld car park after it was detailed - Looks fantastic


thanks

P.s. rich i test my gauge every time i use it thanks very much and i have seen a few top end cars now with a very thick clear coat on them now, thus helping to get the depth of shine with out the help of halogen`s against the walls

mike


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

Sorry Mike, wasn't criticising, just trying to be helpful given that I'm a long term user of the same gauge and know it's limitations. The very thick clear does indeed seem to give a lot of wetness seeing as a finishing polish was not used. :thumb:


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

great work mate. you know you're far north when you say "down in edinburgh" lol. was watching I robot last night and couldnt beleive how close the futuristic cars on there looked like thr R8.


----------



## honda-r (Mar 20, 2007)

Really nice car and brilliant finish


----------



## st170clean (Sep 15, 2007)

never seen one in white looks great


----------



## Sandy-m2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Parked next to this at the gym again today - still looking good


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

And again the R8 looks simply stunning in white


----------

